# Does the R5/R6 handle toggling between the EVF and rear screen any different from the EOS R?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 14, 2020)

One thing that I never liked about the EOS R but learned how to deal with is that you couldn't really configure it so that the rear screen worked similar to a DSLR.

Ideally, I'd like it if you could make it so that the rear screen can be switched off except for reviewing images or navigating menus, like a DSLR. So ideally when the camera is in normal shooting mode, the screen is off and the EVF is off to save power, but the EVF comes on as soon as you put it up to your eye. But when you remove your eye from the EVF, I don't want it to switch to shooting on the rear screen. The screen should only turn on if you hit the buttons to review photos or pull up the menus.

On my EOS R, I just assigned a specific button to put the camera to sleep so I could shut off the screen when the camera was away from my eye but still on. But that's always been a really clumsy solution and I wish the screen could just be deactivated unless you want to review photos or menus.

I also realize on the EOS R that you can set a button to manually toggle between the screen and the EVF, but again this is kind of clumsy and not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 14, 2020)

Canon said they added an option to disable the EVF sensor when the LCD is flipped out. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 14, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Canon said they added an option to disable the EVF sensor when the LCD is flipped out. I'm looking forward to that!


Hmm, ok, but that's still a long way away from what I would like to see.

It really bothers me that this is one setting Sony has nailed. They have a setting for the rear screen on their cameras that you can set it to "disabled" but in shooting mode only. So as soon as you go to a menu or review photos, it shows up on the rear screen. But when you go back to shooting mode, the screen is disabled, and the EVF doesn't turn on until you put your eye up to it. That's what I want from Canon.

Oh well, I guess with the joystick coming back, I won't need to use the rear screen to move around the AF point any more, so maybe I can just shoot with the rear screen closed most of the time.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi Kit,
I think I have a similar setup to you.
I have the eyepiece set so it doesn't switch the screen off. When I close the rear screen (which is most of the time), it turns off. The EVF switches on automatically when I bring my eye to the viewfinder. At first I used the touchscreen to direct the autofocus points, but now I rely firstly on eye or head tracking and secondly with the 5 controls of the "set" pad: up, down, left, right and the "set" button for centre. Although the delete button centres the AF point, using the "set" button is much more convenient.
I'm okay with this, but the ability to have a button to turn on the screen would be helpful.


----------

